
How Tech Startup Founders Are Hacking Immigration - salmonet
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-10/how-tech-startup-founders-are-hacking-immigration
======
timewarrior
This article has an interesting point. I am from India. Built the biggest
social network from India, sold a startup to Dropbox. Not sure if this is
sufficient to get an EB-1 green card. With EB-2, I won't get Green card for
another 5-8 years.

My next option is to invest a million to get EB-5, which is a waste of time.
Or move outside US :(

~~~
ones_and_zeros
You'd most definitely qualify for an O-1. You basically need 1 of 8 criteria,
and the most common for software engineers coming in on O-1 are 1) High salary
2) press coverage of your transaction with Dropbox 3) being a judge at a
hackathon.

~~~
HistoryInAction
Concur. Chris Wright down in LA is superb at O-1s, has worked with a lot of
founders with positive conclusions. I recommend him highly.

~~~
timewarrior
Thanks. Got multiple recommendations for Chris Wright. Will reach out to him
ASAP. Thanks once again :)

~~~
HistoryInAction
He's on Global EIR's legal advisory board, so I'm happy to connect you. I'm at
Craig at globaleir org

~~~
timewarrior
Thanks Craig. Just dropped you an email.

------
dirkdk
The inertia of the US government on immigration in general and particular for
startup founders is astonishing. Once a place like Vancouver or Berlin gets
enough traction combined with money for investments, international founders
will stop trying to get into SV

~~~
neptunespear
An optimistic comment about Vancouver on Hacker News that doesn't have
anything to do with brain drain due to Chinese investors buying up real
estate? Is it opposite day?

~~~
nibs
Come to Toronto. Much more funding, much less foreign ownership.

------
Nanite
The author could have do a bit better research, "research schools &
universities" do not use H1B's they use J-1's for PhD's & Postdocs. Also a
"rockstar visa" would be an O-1 visa.

~~~
ones_and_zeros
As others have pointed out H-1B is very popular on college campuses as they
are cap exempt and come in on the lower end of the "prevailing wage" scale
(because they are typically young and inexperienced)

An interesting/alarming trend is that education institutions are "hosting"
private companies as a sort of satellite office, where the developer is an
employee of the university (to get around the H-1B cap) but all work is
directed and owned by the company. So Acme Co. pays the PCU $20/hr and PCU
pays the H-1B $15/hr and pockets the $5.

Ah the tangled webs we weave when at first we aim to deceive.

